# Solved: Facebook not displayed properly on all the browsers



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi,

I have the same problem with this post, http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/974355-web-pages-not-displaying-properly.html

My attachment is like this. Almost the same as the above post. http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Facebookcrashed.jpg

Yesterday when I registered as a member from this site to get help, I got this when I click to verify my account. http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/TSGcrashed.jpg

My case goes like this. This facebook crashing-problem occurred around 3 to 4 months earlier. When I 1st encountered the problem, I cleared caches and cookies and browsing history, EVERYTHING to get my facebook layout back to normal. That time, the problem was only on Google Chrome. 2 to 3 weeks later, the problem came back to me. This time, I cleared just cashes and cookies and it is back again. The story keep repeating like this until one day when clearing caches and cookies don't work any more. When I found out clearing the caches and cookies won't help, I uninstall the Google Chrome and downloaded the newest version of it and installed back to my Pc. It is back again when new Chrome is installed. That time, open facebook on other browsers like Firefox and IE is still not a problem.

Later, the new installed chrome starts to give the same problem again. Same thing, clearing caches and cookies won't help. Reinstalling won't help as well. I then have it installed but run the installer again to see if the installer can help repair the browser or not. Surprisingly, by installing and covering the existing chrome I have on my Pc, it works again. The same problem occurred again and I always run the installer without uninstalling the existing chrome on my Pc. After a few times doing the same thing, an error popped out to warned me as the parts of Google chrome are too much for me to run the installer again. I uninstalled the existing chrome and reinstall again. This time, no changes are made. The problem persists.

Facebook just won't display correctly after that. It even has problem displaying on other browsers like Firefox and IE where previously I don't have the problem to open facebook on them.

I also suspected it is a DNS problem? Previously, months ago, I was connecting wirelessly. 1 week before, I have problem connecting to my wireless connection. When I try to connect to my wireless connection, it said "Windows cannot connect to the [name of connection]" and with two solutions below. One is Diagnose the problem which won't help at all and second is Connect to a different network. The message, "Windows cannot connect to [network's name]" appeared too fast right after I clicked to connect to my network. It is like it never even try to connect to it. When I try to connect to other networks, it has no problem. Since I have problem with my wireless network, I use Ethernet cable to connect and it is okay now. But, since then, I have problem open www.hotmail.com. It just won't display, only white screen on the site. When I try to open speedtest.net, I have a DNS problem told by google chrome. But when I refresh the speedtest.net, it has no problem again. It is like I have to refresh to open some of the websites.

Yesterday, 27 March 2012, I have problem for both 3 of my browsers but now, 28th March 2012, I restarted my modem. I have no problem opening facebook on IE nor Firefox. Only on Google chrome, the problem still persists.

If you need any information of my Pc.
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3582 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce G102M, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 183146 MB, Free - 39318 MB; D: Total - 122094 MB, Free - 94997 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K40IN
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012, Updated and Enabled

Please tell me if you need more.
Thank you.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'd first suspect your router.

Bypass it and use an ethernet cable. Then, change your DNS settings:

Try using *Google Public DNS*.

Or, *OpenDNS*.


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you mean by 'bypass it'? I'd changed my DNS IPv4 to 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 in order to view pages like Megaupload which is blocked in my country(Malaysia). This is taught by one of my friend. But according to your attached link, Google Open DNS, do I have to change both IPv4 and IPv6? Previously, I just changed the IPv4 in order to get accessed to the blocked sites.

Since I have tried the Google Open DNS before. I tried the OpenDNS, 208.67.222.222 & 208.67.220.220. After I have changed the DNS setting, I restarted the browser and facebook appeared to be the same.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

By bypassing the router, you're directly connecting to your modem with an ethernet cable. Routers, in my honest opinion, are a pain and cause all sorts of similar issues at one time or another, especially wireless routers. Whenever a website won't connect anymore, routers are almost exclusively the cause. Really glad I don't have one! 

Yes, I'd change the DNS settings for the IPv6 protocol as well.


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Phantom, I bypassed my router, changed my IPv4 to 8.8.8.8 & 8.8.4.4 as well as my IPv6 to 2001:4860:4860::8888
& 2001:4860:4860::8844, restarted my Google Chrome and facebook is still the same. www.hotmail.com also the same. I think you should look at this picture. http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Hotmail.jpg When I try to open www.hotmail.com, it seems like it runs but the whole picture just won't come out. But, when I try to open hotmail.com using another laptop, the error page(This webpage is not available) is shown. So, I think the problem is on my router.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As a test, try reaching Hotmail through the following Web proxy:

http://www.hidemyass.com/


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

When I try to open Hotmail through the web proxy, the result is like this. http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Proxyweb.jpg

Btw, it is doing okay on IE. Both open Hotmail directly from the web browser and through web proxy is doing okay. No problem at all. Just Google Chrome has the problem.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure JavaScript is enabled in Google Chrome.

*How to Enable JavaScript*


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah. My default setting for JavaScript is to allow all sites to run JavaScript.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you confirm you still cannot reach Hotmail with Chrome, without the Web proxy?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If no luck, try turning off *DNS Prefetching* in Google Chrome:

In Google Chrome, click on *Tools* menu (a little wrench icon), then go to *Options*.

Click on the *Under the Hood* tab.

Under "Privacy" section, untick the check box for *Use DNS pre-fetching to improve page load performance*.

Click on the *Close* button.

Refresh to reload the web page.


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright. I restarted my Pc. My DNS setting is changed according to the Google Public DNS method. I am connected directly to the modem using an Ethernet cable. Then, I tried to reach Hotmail and Facebook without the web proxy on Google Chrome. The same problem persists. When I try to reach Facebook through the web proxy on Chrome, this is the result, http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/WebproxyFacebook.jpg and the result for reaching Hotmail through web proxy on Chrome remained like this, http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Proxyweb.jpg. I don't have problem to get to both Hotmail ad Facebook on IE without the proxy web.

For the *DNS pre-fetching to improve page load performance*, I have that option unticked from the beginning of time even before I posted my question here.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kuang92 said:


> For the *DNS pre-fetching to improve page load performance*, I have that option unticked from the beginning of time even before I posted my question here.


OK, then try ticking it back.


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

OMG! I tick back the *Improving load performance* and got the same outcomes. With or without web proxy, both Hotmail and Facebook cannot display properly on chrome.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try Google Chrome in *Safe Mode* (Incognito) to temporarily disable extensions.


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hah! I tried that before by pressing Ctrl + Shift + N to open Incognito chrome but still the same. In incognito mode, Hotmail is not displaying just on the Incognito browser and with web proxy. Just like this, http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Proxyweb.jpg and http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Hotmail.jpg

While for Facebook, same result too. http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/WebproxyFacebook.jpg and http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/IncognitoFb.jpg.
For the reaching to facebook through web proxy on Incognito Chrome, it still ask to adjust the security preferences before continue.
For the reaching to facebook without web proxy, it showed this http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/IncognitoFb.jpg and when I keyed in my email and password and login, it backs to like this http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp311/kuang26/Facebookcrashed.jpg

Even if I can successfully reach the websites I can't on normal mode, long-term accessing into websites through web proxy is not preferable too as surfing with web proxy like HideMyAss is not as smooth as directly from the web browser itself.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Having trouble with any other secure sites (HTTPS)?

=================================================================== 
Try *disabling Facebook Secure Browsing (HTTPS**)*.

=================================================================== 
*What Should You Do If You Can't Access Secure Sites*

_Time and date settings - Verify that the computer's time and date settings are correct._

*Google Chrome SSL Settings*

=================================================================== 
Make sure your firewall and router aren't blocking port 443 in any way. HTTPS URLs use port 443 by default.

=================================================================== 
*Also, make sure you haven't configured any proxy servers inside your browser LAN settings:*

Malware will often change Lan settings and configure proxy settings by "tunneling" traffic through a certain port (e.g. Local address: 127.0.0.1 Port: 5555).

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Proxy server > Advanced > delete proxy server settings > click OK > uncheck all boxes > click OK.

In Firefox, click Tools > Options... > General > Advanced > Network > Settings > delete proxy settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.

*Google Chrome Proxy Server Settings*

===================================================================

Browse to:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

Click on *hosts*.

Choose *Notepad* from the list of programs to open the file with.

Other than the normal entries, anything unusual?

If you're not sure, copy the content and paste it into your next reply.

This is what a normal Hosts file should look like in Vista:










=================================================================== 
If you can't find a fix through all of this, I give up!


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

You know what? *I OWE YOU!* Thanks bud! I have solved my problem. Now, I have no problem to directly reach Hotmail and Facebook directly from Google Chrome. I just disabled the proxy servers for IE, Firefox as well as Chrome. I do not touch the HTTPS thing and the Chrome SSL Settings neither.

By the way, I feel like showing you my file anyway.

# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost

203.106.85.66 facebook.com


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have another question regarding to my failed attempt to connect wirelessly to my network. Remember what I mentioned earlier about my wireless connection? I try to connect to the network but failed in less than 5 seconds. It seems like my Pc didn't even try to connect to the network.

This thread is solved now. So, should I "mark solved" and start another new thread about the wireless connection at another section?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This entry should definitely not be there:

*203.106.85.66 facebook.com*

Facebook is being redirected through that IP address. I'm guessing some conversations are being monitored by the ISP and/or government?

Are you under some restrictions in your country, like the people in China (YouTube, Facebook...)?

The IP address belongs to ISP TMNET, Malaysia, region of Pulau Pinang, city of Penang.

You should *Reset your Hosts File Back to Default*.

As for your proxy server settings, do you have any idea how they got there in the first place? Are they from your ISP?

They often can come from malware as well. I'd run complete antivirus scans on that computer.

===================================================================

Furthermore, if you feel up to it,

Download, install and run the free version of *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*. 

Click *Update* > *Check for Updates*. 

When the definition files have updated, click *OK*.

Click the *Scanne*r tab > *Perform quick scan *> *Scan*.

If infections are found during the scan, the number of infections will be highlighted in red.

When the scan is finished, click *Show Results*.

Make sure that *everything* is selected, then click *Remove Selected*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*. 

Start Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware again.

Click the *Logs* tab.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *Open*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.

=================================================================== 
Download, install and run the free version of *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

Click *Check for Updates*.

When the definition files have updated, click *Close*.

Select *Perform Quick Scan *and click on* Scan your Computer*.

If infections or problems are found during the scan, a list will appear.

When the scan is finished and the scan summary window appears, click *OK*. 

Make sure that *everything* in the list is selected, then click *Next*.

If you're prompted to restart to finish the removal process, click *Yes*.

Start SUPERAntiSpyware again.

Click *View Scan Logs*.

Highlight the scan log entry, then click *View Selected Log*.

When the scan log appears in Notepad, copy and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As for your network issue, I would start a new thread in the Networking forum. I'm certainly not an expert with networking.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

When all done,

1- Please click *HERE* to download *HijackThis.*

2- Run the program. 

3- Click on the *Main Menu* button if not already there.

4- Select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

5- Copy and paste the scan log from Notepad into your next reply. *Do not *attach it.

6- *Do not "Fix" anything* unless advised to do so.


For Windows 7 and Vista:

If Windows is denying access to the Hosts file, run HijackThis as Administrator or *disable the UAC* first.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're happy with the fix for your original problem, and do not wish to pursue the investigation any further, you can mark your thread as solved.

*How to Mark Your Own Thread as "Solved"*


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

(1) Yes. My country do block adult sites and sharing sites like Megaupload but Facebook and Youtube is running okay in my country. Only certain video which is rated as 18+ should get the verification 1st before we can watch them. My network is under hosted by TmNet but not in the region of Penang. Penang is the state beside me. The IP shows Penang? Could it be just a server's location? When I perform Speed test via Speedtest.net, it always ping to Penang's server.

As for my proxy settings, I have no idea. Btw, when I am clearing/disabling the proxy settings for all three browsers, IE and Chrome seems to be normal. I mean proxy settings for IE and Chrome is disabled/do not use any proxy setting. But, Firefox has the proxy settings filled and I just untick to disable it. Once I disabled proxy settings in all three browsers, I refresh my facebook and it backs to normal. For safety purpose, I edited the Chrome shortcut's Target by adding _*--no-proxy-server=*_ behind.

(2) *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.60.1.1000
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2012.03.29.01

Windows Vista Service Pack 2 x86 NTFS
Internet Explorer 9.0.8112.16421
asus :: ASUS-PC [administrator]

3/29/2012 9:50:12 PM
mbam-log-2012-03-29 (21-50-12).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 187033
Time elapsed: 12 minute(s), 1 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 216
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os1ACD.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2684.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os2971.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3147.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os3918.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os60F2.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os92E3.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~os9E2C.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osA71.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osAB39.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osB60B.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCBEE.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCD73.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osCDCD.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osD488.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osE776.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osF6B9.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlls.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlls64.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlph.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlservice.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlvknlg.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlvknlg64.exe (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlxf.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlxg.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlxh.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlxi.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlxj.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Temp\~osFB7C.tmp\rlxk.dll (Adware.RelevantKnowledge) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)

(3) *SUPER Anti Spyware*

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 03/29/2012 at 10:52 PM

Application Version : 5.0.1146

Core Rules Database Version : 8396
Trace Rules Database Version: 6208

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:07:28

Operating System Information
Windows Vista Home Premium 32-bit, Service Pack 2 (Build 6.00.6002)
UAC On - Limited User (Administrator User)

Memory items scanned : 699
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 27641
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 9145
File threats detected : 117

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /adxpose ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /apmebf ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /atdmt ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /atdmt ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt [ /atdmt ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /doubleclick ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /imrworldwide ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /mediaplex ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /microsoftwllivemkt.112.2o7 ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /questionmarket ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt [ /statcounter ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt [ /tribalfusion ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\UDX3R7MX.txt [ /imrworldwide.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\9KFL1DCU.txt [ /doubleclick.net ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\2364BNJ2.txt [ /stat.xunlei.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\9GFSSD1N.txt [ /histats.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\99BHVXR5.txt [ /mmstat.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\SYNNWGS9.txt [ /questionmarket.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YSUF11ZB.txt [ /mediav.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\ZIKAWODN.txt [ /apmebf.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\9ZQPPZB4.txt [ /serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\M4CERRQC.txt [ /adxpose.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\6MV9HBX0.txt [ /revenuejournal.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\WWTJAVPC.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\S9DYVQ1S.txt [ /c.atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\YBE0GZE2.txt [ /thinkmedia.cn ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\RKDL1QFJ.txt [ /mediaplex.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\FLUZAU2S.txt [ /partypoker.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\W6TZ35TE.txt [ /tracker.yihaodian.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\IYYQTUBF.txt [ /bs.serving-sys.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\BDNK9GW2.txt [ /content.yieldmanager.com ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\V0ZOSJU2.txt [ /ad-plus.cn ]
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\V98UBW3A.txt [ /estat.com ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\OHHQEPRW.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\9KFL1DCU.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\9GFSSD1N.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\99BHVXR5.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\SYNNWGS9.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\YSUF11ZB.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\M4CERRQC.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\6MV9HBX0.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\WWTJAVPC.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\S9DYVQ1S.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\YBE0GZE2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\RKDL1QFJ.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\FLUZAU2S.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\W6TZ35TE.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\IYYQTUBF.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\BDNK9GW2.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
C:\USERS\ASUS\Cookies\V98UBW3A.txt [ Cookie:[email protected]/ ]
.macromedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.avgtechnologies.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adbrite.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tw.nextmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tw.nextmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tw.nextmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
tw.nextmedia.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.view.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\ASUS\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]

(4) *Hijack This*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 12:25:42 AM, on 3/30/2012
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AmIcoSingLun\AmIcoSinglun.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Data Security Manager\ADSMTray.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\Program Files\HTC\HTC Sync 3.0\htcUPCTLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\SRS Premium Sound\SRSPremiumSoundBig_Small.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehtray.exe
D:\PPS.tv\PPStream\PPSAP.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Octoshape\Octoshape Streaming Services\OctoshapeClient.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\SSScheduler.exe
C:\Windows\ehome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Windows\system32\conime.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe
C:\Users\asus\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: XlBrowserAddinBho.XlBrowserAddinBhoObject - {0EA37B17-6B8B-4085-8257-F3A4AA69C27A} - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\BHO\XlBrowserAddin1.0.5.64.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX BHO - {3785D0AD-BFFF-47F6-BF5B-A587C162FED9} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexbho.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: XunleiBHO - {889D2FEB-5411-4565-8998-1DD2C5261283} - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\BHO\XunleiBHO7.2.3.3254.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\10.2.0.3\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Messenger Companion Helper - {9FDDE16B-836F-4806-AB1F-1455CBEFF289} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O2 - BHO: SkypeIEPluginBHO - {AE805869-2E5C-4ED4-8F7B-F1F7851A4497} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Canon Easy-WebPrint EX - {759D9886-0C6F-4498-BAB6-4A5F47C6C72F} - C:\Program Files\Canon\Easy-WebPrint EX\ewpexhlp.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {95B7759C-8C7F-4BF1-B163-73684A933233} - C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\10.2.0.3\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ETDWare] C:\Program Files\Elantech\ETDCtrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AmIcoSinglun] C:\Program Files\AmIcoSingLun\AmIcoSinglun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HControlUser] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Hotkey\HControlUser.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKOSD2] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATKOSD2\ATKOSD2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATKMEDIA] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Media\DMedia.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Camera ScreenSaver] C:\Windows\AsScrProlog.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ADSMTray] C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Data Security Manager\ADSMTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACMON] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Splendid\ACMON.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] "C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vProt] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ROC_roc_dec12] "C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\ROC_roc_dec12.exe" /PROMPT /CMPID=roc_dec12
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HTC Sync Loader] "C:\Program Files\HTC\HTC Sync 3.0\htcUPCTLoader.exe" -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SRS Premium Sound] "C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\SRS Premium Sound\SRSPremiumSoundBig_Small.exe" /hideme
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ehTray.exe] C:\Windows\ehome\ehTray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PPS Accelerator] D:\PPS.tv\PPStream\PPSAP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Facebook Update] "C:\Users\asus\AppData\Local\Facebook\Update\FacebookUpdate.exe" /c /nocrashserver
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Octoshape Streaming Services] "C:\Users\asus\AppData\Roaming\Octoshape\Octoshape Streaming Services\OctoshapeClient.exe" -inv:bootrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /minimized /regrun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: OneNote 2007 Screen Clipper and Launcher.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: FancyStart daemon.lnk = ?%SystemRoot%\Installer\{A9FEB6D7-9C52-49FC-B956-7AB275B78890}\_5598CE641C54B66A23693F.exe
O4 - Global Startup: McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &使用&迅雷下载 - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\BHO\geturl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &使用&迅雷下载全部链接 - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\BHO\GetAllUrl.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &使用&迅雷离线下载 - C:\Program Files\Thunder Network\Thunder\BHO\OfflineDownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companionlang.dll,-600 - {0000036B-C524-4050-81A0-243669A86B9F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Companion\companioncore.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype Click to Call - {898EA8C8-E7FF-479B-8935-AEC46303B9E5} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://*.update.microsoft.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{14DC07E2-6F44-4C87-A8EE-9A3F2A4EA9FE}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: mbox - {3050F3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\Windows\system32\mshtml.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype-ie-addon-data - {91774881-D725-4E58-B298-07617B9B86A8} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\skypeieplugin.dll
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\ViProtocolInstaller\10.2.0\ViProtocol.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Windows\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: SAS Core Service (!SASCORE) - SUPERAntiSpyware.com - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASCORE.EXE
O23 - Service: Adobe Acrobat Update Service (AdobeARMservice) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ADSM Service (ADSMService) - ASUSTek Computer Inc. - C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Data Security Manager\ADSMSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ASLDR Service (ASLDRService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ASUS\ATK Hotkey\ASLDRSrv.exe
O23 - Service: ATKGFNEX Service (ATKGFNEXSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ATKGFNEX\GFNEXSrv.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2012\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Security Scan Component Host Service (McComponentHostService) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Security Scan\2.0.181\McCHSvc.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Internet Pass-Through Service (PassThru Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\HTC\Internet Pass-Through\PassThruSvr.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: SRS Volume Sync Service (SRS_VolSync_Service) - SRS Labs, Inc. - C:\Program Files\SRS Labs\SRS Premium Sound\SRS_VolSync.exe
O23 - Service: vToolbarUpdater10.2.0 - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\10.2.0\ToolbarUpdater.exe

--
End of file - 11845 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I can't tell you who's responsible for the proxies. They may come from your ISP.

As for the Facebook entry in your Hosts file, it's a mystery. But, it shouldn't be there.

Did you reset your Hosts file? It does look like it, looking at your HijackThis log.


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright. Let the 'mystery' be a myth. Lol
I will mark this thread as solved. Thanks for the help for this 2 days. Your cell membranes must have died billions of them. Really thank you!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I still would be careful on Facebook if I were you. That entry in the Hosts file was put there for a reason... Monitoring, spying, controlling, who knows...?

Glad I could help! :up:


----------



## Kuang92 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice but what can I do. I think I would just run some virus scan, spyware scan and malware scan periodically. Thanks for the recommended tools too.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Kuang92 said:


> Thanks for the advice but what can I do.


It may have been put there by your ISP for a purpose... Or, maybe I'm just being paranoid.


----------

